# Not getting all my email updates



## panjabigator

I have noticed that some threads that I am subscribed too are not sending me email responses.  What to do...what to do!

How am I to eat/live/sleep/go potty without wordreference updates!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jana337

I can only suggest what I have already suggested in tons of CS threads before (hint: search function ) - check your spam folder and if the notifications do not end up there, go to Options and reset them. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

Why 'subscribe' to anything?
Do you guys not read everything in one's favourite forums?
I tend to stick to EO, CD and C&S.
In these I generally read everything new each time I clock in. 
For two reasons I may only read the threads I've posted to - one is when I'm time-tied and know I won't be able to read and/or reply properly to what I may come across, and the other is when certain forums have been inundated with a load of new posts - often by a single forer@ (I must admit that there are some forer@s whom experience has preconditioned me to skip reading) - and I feel I just don't have the energy to wade knee-deep through the incoming tide.

I feel that this place is so vibrant with the diversity of life, and that there have been wondrous nuggets of wisdom buried in unpromising seams that I am reluctant to leave unread all there is here.


----------



## DanyD

Jana337 said:


> I can only suggest what I have already suggested in tons of CS threads before (hint: search function ) - check your spam folder and if the notifications do not end up there, go to Options and reset them. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> Jana


 
Yes, sometimes it doesn't: I have the same problem and it didn't work!  

Actually some notifications are sent, but more or less one out of five.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you!

To Tony:  I usually do not have time to go on here as much as I'd like to, so I try and just read the really interesting ones.  If something else catches my eye, I try to get to it later.  And then there are the days that I am on this site for nearly half the day reading (or rereading)  7 page threads in Spanish only, Cultural, etc.


----------



## lsp

If you subscribe to a thread that interests you, whether or not you post in it, and whether or not you opt for email notifications, then when you have a chance to come back, they will appear in your list of subscribed threads in the User Control Panel if they have had any new posts added since your last visit. And you don't have to clog up your mailbox, either! Doesn't that serve the same purpose? I always wondered why someone needs email in addition.


----------



## elroy

I agree with LSP.  I use the UCP exclusively and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Rayines

elroy said:


> I agree with LSP. I use the UCP exclusively and I absolutely love it.


I too (I discovered it lately).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

elroy said:


> I agree with LSP.  I use the UCP exclusively and I absolutely love it.


I too. 
But, if someone ask me why his pen doesn't work, I don't understand why I should teach him how to write with a... stone (for instance).
Unless it is normal that suddenly all the pens don't work on Earth.


----------



## DanyD

Isn't it ironic?
Since I posted here WR has started sending e-mails regularly.
Maybe someone fixed it...


----------



## Rayines

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> I too.
> But, if someone ask me why his pen doesn't work, I don't understand why I should teach him how to write with a... stone (for instance).
> Unless it is normal that suddenly all the pens don't work on Earth.


But...do you see? It worked, at least for Dany .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rayines said:


> But...do you see? It worked, at least for Dany .


It's why. (didn't I say "unless" somewhere? -- maybe over the rainbow...?  )


----------



## elroy

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> I too.
> But, if someone ask me why his pen doesn't work, I don't understand why I should teach him how to write with a... stone (for instance).
> Unless it is normal that suddenly all the pens don't work on Earth.


 If someone is writing with a toothpick and paint, and it's not working so well, I can suggest that he start writing with a pen instead.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

elroy said:


> If someone is writing with a toothpick and paint, and it's not working so well, I can suggest that he start writing with a pen instead.


Why UCP would be more evolved than email notifications? (or the contrary)
If there are two ways to achieve the same goal, each one chose which one is more conveniant for him.
I chose UCP, others emails.
Unless emails updates don't work at all, why should I suggest others to chose the same way than mine? Sorry, I don't get it.
But, as I don't really care, I quit.


----------



## elroy

It's just easier, in my opinion, and saves inbox space.

But of course this is just *my opinion*, and different things work better for different people - which is why we have different options.


----------



## geve

maxiogee said:


> Why 'subscribe' to anything?
> Do you guys not read everything in one's favourite forums?


If I tell you that, in the French-English forum, threads where new posts were made in the last 24 hours go as far as page 14 (yes, that's 280 threads!), will that be a clue? And Fr-En isn't even the busiest...

I subscribe to check through "subscribed threads" if there has been replies to threads where I posted - and then I browse the new threads and click when it raises my interest (but not _all_ of them!!).
I still have daily e-mail notification but for an obscure reason I receive very few notifications so my e-mail box is doing fine, and I like starting my day by a bit of cleaning up in my e-mail box anyway.


----------



## lsp

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Why UCP would be more evolved than email notifications? (or the contrary)
> If there are two ways to achieve the same goal, each one chose which one is more conveniant for him.
> I chose UCP, others emails.
> Unless emails updates don't work at all, why should I suggest others to chose the same way than mine? Sorry, I don't get it.
> But, as I don't really care, I quit.



Surely I misunderstand your point, or you misunderstood mine.  You make it sound like I tried to impose my way on another member. I did try to help, but more than that, I was asking for the reason the other method is preferred in order to inform myself. 

Similarly, for anyone who is unfamiliar with the other approach I offered an explanation so that each member could make his/her own informed decision, too. The volume of emails generated by WR is not welcome (*for me*) and I (*personally*) find it easier to use the subscribed threads in the UCP to keep track of the threads that interest me.


----------



## Rayines

> The volume of emails generated by WR is not welcome (*for me*) and I (*personally*) find it easier to use the subscribed threads in the UCP to keep track of the threads that interest me.


I have no problem with receiving the e-mails, but the UCP system is much faster for me: I just klick on it, and I see at a time all the new answers of the threads I have taken part in .


----------



## ElaineG

Just want to recommend UCP to any one who's not convinced by all the other testimonials here!  I get way too much e-mail as it is, and I'm sure many of you are in the same boat!


----------



## geve

This previous thread might be of interest: Do you have a lot of subscribed threads?


----------



## mkellogg

Getting back to the original question:
I've been battling to get everything working well with the new mail server.  Most of this battle involves getting ISPs to recognize that this mail is not spam.  This morning things are looking good though.  (AOL still hates us, but we are doing much better getting emails through to Brazil.)


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks guys!  I think I'm going to make the switch from checking emails to checking the user control pannel.  That's what it's there for anyway.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

lsp said:


> Surely I misunderstand your point, or you misunderstood mine. [...]


I didn't answer to your post at all, which is an helpful one. 
The poster asked about a malfunction of the emails notification not how to be notified of new posts updates whether through UCP or emails. The answers seem (to me) as if the email notification is going to be stopped soon or at least it's greatly adviced not to use it. 
I can read Mike answered now, so maybe this issue is solved. 

Hope I didn't offend anyone in this thread, be sure this was absolutely not my intention.

Cheers,


----------

